# Quitting Uber soon. The company is a complete scam.



## espizarro83

No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.

This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:

Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year

The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don’t have to

How they put people accounts on hold without any warning

How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side

Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help

Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.

I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


----------



## KevinJohnson

Sounds like Uber has already dumped you.


----------



## Lone wolf hunting

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


Good luck. Challenging times indeed. Hope you find a solution to your situation.


----------



## tohunt4me

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


Get Them
Before they Get YOU !


----------



## June132017

Yeah, it's a horrible company. They should be hiring a 100,000 people for customer service right here in USA. I'm sure some of them would Uber to work and they would capture some of that expense right back. How many rides did you do in 4 years?


----------



## Retired Senior

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


HAIL AND FAREWELL

I spent the last 3 weeks in the ICU of Bridgeport Hospital. Complete liver failure - again! Wild crazed hallucinations, paranoia. Peed on myself about 10 times a day. Shit on myself several times.
I am not saying that it is Uber/Lyfts fault for my excessive drinking ( a pint of vodka a night, every night) And I am grateful for the opportunity to see how the other side lives and thinks. But I can't take the financial insecurity any longer.

If Travis had taken things a bit slower, and stopped with all his sci fi horse,,, Uber would have grown into maturity and our lives could have changed for the better. Ah, not to be.

Maven, Janice, Tohunt4me and all the rest of you guys and gals, keep your spirits up (without the booze)

As my old friend Sherlock once remarked in His Last Bow:


*The two friends chatted in intimate converse for a few minutes, recalling once again the days of the past, while their prisoner vainly wriggled to undo the bonds that held him. As they turned to the car Holmes pointed back to the moonlit sea and shook a thoughtful head.

"There's an east wind coming, Watson."

"I think not, Holmes. It is very warm."*

*"Good old Watson! You are the one fixed point in a changing age. There's an east wind coming all the same, such a wind as never blew on England yet. It will be cold and bitter, Watson, and a good many of us may wither before its blast. But it's God's own wind none the less, and a cleaner, better, stronger land will lie in the sunshine when the storm has cleared. Start her up, Watson, for it's time that we were on our way. I have a check for five hundred pounds which should be cashed early, for the drawer is quite capable of stopping it if he can."*


----------



## W00dbutcher

Wait.... you could afford Booze with this job?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


Its only a scam to the investors 
If you cant make $$ driving you 
probably should go do something else
There certainly isnt any job security or chances for advancement here...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

he's from Florida,

We have more reason to think it's a scam than most.


----------



## 2JoshH

espizarro83 said:


> they have put my account on hold because of the background check.
> I am seriously considering dumping them.


Reads like they beat U to the dump



June132017 said:


> They should be hiring a 100,000 people for customer service right here in USA.


Per ur suggestion, 
If Uber hires 100,000 USA employees with benefits, where do u suspect those salaries will derive? slush fund? a wall safe in Dara's office? Stockholders?

From powerless non-employees who have a history
Of accepting numerous earning's reductions without a squawk



25rides7daysaweek said:


> There certainly isnt any job security or chances for advancement here...


We've been Duped ‼


----------



## AvisDeene

Yea, drivers in general should never have depended on LyUber as a long term career. They were planning to dump drivers for self driving cars right from the beginning, the only reason they haven't is due to the technology not being anywhere near ready.

I am actively looking for a new job, and I ask every rider who I pick up from their job if their place is hiring and how is it like to work for them. I already found a few potential places, $19 or more per hour, but not sure they're any better than LyUber.

Maybe I'll get lucky and get hit by the casino shuttle then next time I drop off there.


----------



## Retired Senior

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> he's from Florida,
> 
> *We have more reason to think it's a scam than most.*


Is that because so many in Florida are trying to live the "Disney version" of life and coming up short?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Retired Senior said:


> Is that because so many in Florida are trying to live the "Disney version" of life and coming up short?


48c a mile... that's why.


----------



## tohunt4me

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 48c a mile... that's why.


37 cents a mile delivering pizza.
37cents a mile coming back empty.
37 CENTS EVERY MILE DRIVEN.
Hourly pay.
Health Insurance.
TIPS.


----------



## Retired Senior

I have not driven for 5 weeks. i have not touched drinking alcohol for 5 weeks. 1st 2 weeks I was in the hospital, the last 3 I have been trying to put my affairs in order - just in case.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

tohunt4me said:


> 37 cents a mile delivering pizza.
> 37cents a mile coming back empty.
> 37 CENTS EVERY MILE DRIVEN.
> Hourly pay.
> Health Insurance.
> TIPS.


I do better with $2.40 a mile driving a rented taxi...


----------



## Nats121

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 48c a mile... that's why.


When did Uber cut the per mile rate to 48 cents in Orlando?

Last time I checked it was around 53 cents per mile in Orlando.


----------



## tohunt4me

Nats121 said:


> When did Uber cut the per mile rate to 48 cents in Orlando?
> 
> Last time I checked it was around 53 cents per mile in Orlando.


Isnt Uber GENEROUS !
Using OUR time ! Using OUR cars !

Paying US a Fraction of what we Earn !

UNSUSTAINABLE !!!


----------



## Crbrocks

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


What market r u in ?


----------



## June132017

Nats121 said:


> Last time I checked it was around 53 cents per mile in Orlando.


The Orlando game is all about getting tips at this point. When you get a ride that's long and no tip you just lost money.


----------



## Uberscum

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 48c a mile... that's why.


He is from Southwest Florida, fort myers to be specific where I live also. I've seen him at the Southwest Florida International Airport a few times. It's not $0.48 a mile, it's $0.76 a mile. And Miami it's 53 I believe.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Uberscum said:


> He is from Southwest Florida, fort myers to be specific where I live also. I've seen him at the Southwest Florida International Airport a few times. It's not $0.48 a mile, it's $0.76 a mile. And Miami it's 53 I believe.


67 - 62 in miami depending how long you've been driving


----------



## Uberscum

Boca Ratman said:


> 67 - 62 in miami depending how long you've been driving


Oh so it must have got up then. But what do you mean depending on how long you've been driving? So the newer drivers get screwed?


----------



## Boca Ratman

Uberscum said:


> Oh so it must have got up then. But what do you mean depending on how long you've been driving? So the newer drivers get screwed?


We all get screwed

We used to pay a commission, 20% then it got raised to 25. If you were a 20%er, you make a little more per mile. As far as I remember this is the lowest per mile miami has been. A while back 2 years ago, i think it dropped and I think that was the last change. Per mile went down and per minute went up.


----------



## Trafficat

I've actually seen Uber introduce 2 major awesome things: 

#1 - Long Pickup Fees
#2 - Tuition at ASU for Pro drivers.

Lyft on the other hand, has never improved anything and always made everything progressively worse.


----------



## Nats121

Uberscum said:


> He is from Southwest Florida, fort myers to be specific where I live also. I've seen him at the Southwest Florida International Airport a few times. It's not $0.48 a mile, it's $0.76 a mile. And Miami it's 53 I believe.


I'm guessing the per minute rate is 10 cents or less.


----------



## Uberscum

Nats121 said:


> I'm guessing the per minute rate is 10 cents or less.


16 cents per min.


----------



## Nats121

Uberscum said:


> 16 cents per min.


I just checked the Uber website for Fort Myers,FL and the pax rate per minute is 14 cents, which would normally work out to 10.5 cents for the driver.

However, in 2018 Uber raised the pax fares in Florida but kept driver pay the same. Therefore, in all likelihood drivers are getting LESS than 10 cents per minute in Ft.Myers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Nats121 said:


> I just checked the Uber website for Fort Myers,FL and the pax rate per minute is 14 cents, which would normally work out to 10.5 cents for the driver.
> 
> However, in 2018 Uber raised the pax fares in Florida but kept driver pay the same. Therefore, in all likelihood drivers are getting LESS than 10 cents per minute in Ft.Myers.


Orlando is 8ish cents a Minute.


----------



## Young Kim

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


What terrible luck you had my friend! I hope things turn out better for you soon. Not sure if I agree it is a complete scam, but I can see where you are upset with them...


----------



## espizarro83

They reactivated my account nearly a month after I sent the new background check request. Now, I use another delivery app, although I still do some UberEats in between but they are no longer my primary app


----------



## Young Kim

espizarro83 said:


> They reactivated my account nearly a month after I sent the new background check request. Now, I use another delivery app, although I still do some UberEats in between but they are no longer my primary app


Thanks for letting us know. Glad it is working out for you


----------



## UberBastid

AvisDeene said:


> I am actively looking for a new job, and I ask every rider who I pick up from their job if their place is hiring and how is it like to work for them. I already found a few potential places, $19 or more per hour, but not sure they're any better than LyUber.


YES, YES, YES.
There is it folks.
Read this post ^^^^ again.

1) Only drive hours that provide targets for you to pitch. Drive early morning (taking people to work, to the airport, to meetings), drive from 3pm till 8pm. Taking people home from work, to a nice dinner with their wife, etc. These are people who WORK for a living.
2) DO NOT ever pick up from a college. WalMart. The Ghetto. Those people do NOT work for a living, they can't help you.
3) DO NOT work Uber Drunk hours.
4) Memorize 60 second pitch (elevator pitch) that _everybody_ gets. "Ya know, I would really like to get away from this job. What do you do?" Now, listen. "Really, that's interesting. Do you like working there?" Now, _listen. _Here's the pitch line: "I have X years experience in _______ and advanced degrees in ________. Do you think there might be a spot in your company for a guy with my skills and experience?"
5) If you get a 'no', then ask the second pitch (always make a mark say no twice): "How about your competition ... any openings there that you might know of?" If you get a no there, finish the ride and get them out of the car - they can't help you.
6) If you get a YES (and you will) be very appreciative for the help (use the word "help". People like to help). Ask who you should contact at the company EXCEPT FOR HR. HR doesn't hire people, the manager or 'the boss' does that. And, ask if you can use their name when you call The Boss.
7) Follow up. Make notes. "Hello Mr. Boss. My name is UberBastid and I had the pleasure of giving one of your favorite employees a ride in my Uber car the other day, and we got to talking and she mentioned that there may be an opening in your department for someone with my skills and experience. I know you are busy, and I don't want to keep you on the phone ... can we meet tomorrow afternoon and go over my resume? Or would Tuesday morning be better?"

I only drove three or four hours a day and I got two or three GOOD leads a week doing that. And after about 6 months got a lead that got me the job I have today. And, it's a job I love, that pays well, and is not hard work (usually).
Also, I did not GAF about stars, or ratings, or tips, or 'warnings' from Uber.

The more frogs you kiss, the sooner you'll find your prince.

Make Uber YOUR b!tch ... not the other way around.


----------



## IRME4EVER

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Its only a scam to the investors
> If you cant make $$ driving you
> probably should go do something else
> There certainly isnt any job security or chances for advancement here...


 Uber should pay drivers more!!
It's our cars that take the toll of being run to the ground.
We pay for our gas (constant short trips isn't worth it).
Us as drivers have to have rideshare insurance can be costly on new cars.
Us as drivers have to pay maintenance to keep our cars running (preventative and major).
Us drivers make car payments or lease payments for the scumbag riders we get. Especially those who think they are entitled, but not even going 1/2 mile.
Uber tells us what year our car has to be, they even have our cars inspected. For future scumbags who expect a limousine service paying skateboard prices. 
I have been driving for Uber 5 years when the pay was better. They have gone downhill ever since. Drivers make less and Uber makes more. 
Uber offers roadside, don't take it unless you have your credit card handy. I have heard some horrible stories about that. I have Allstate roadside for 12.00 a month, with great perks.



tohunt4me said:


> Isnt Uber GENEROUS !
> Using OUR time ! Using OUR cars !
> 
> Paying US a Fraction of what we Earn !
> 
> UNSUSTAINABLE !!!


 Uber screws over the drivers above and beyond!! When will us drivers figure it out :arghh:



tohunt4me said:


> Isnt Uber GENEROUS !
> Using OUR time ! Using OUR cars !
> 
> Paying US a Fraction of what we Earn !
> 
> UNSUSTAINABLE !!!


 Uber screws over the drivers above and beyond!! When will us drivers figure it out :confusion:


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Trafficat said:


> I've actually seen Uber introduce 2 major awesome things:
> #2 - Tuition at ASU for Pro drivers.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

That worthless art and gender studies degree will sure get you far in life. Thanks, Uber and your free ASU tuition program!

LOLOLOL

I'd wipe my backside with the diploma long before showing it to any employer willing to pay me more than what Uber pays.

GTFO'ere with that "awesome" ASU tution nonsense. Clown.


----------



## Trafficat

UberChiefPIT said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> That worthless art and gender studies degree will sure get you far in life. Thanks, Uber and your free ASU tuition program!
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> I'd wipe my backside with the diploma long before showing it to any employer willing to pay me more than what Uber pays.
> 
> GTFO'ere with that "awesome" ASU tution nonsense. Clown.


This clown has completed, paid for by Uber, all sophomore level courses in Software Engineering at ASU. ASU is ABET accredited for Software and Electrical engineering.

I applied with a tech support company for a remote position that starts at $60K and they had me do some tests. I am told I am in the top 5% of applicants based on the tests I did. I haven't done the final interview yet. I'm not sure if I'll take that job because tech support isn't really my favorite thing, and I'd rather get a programming job if I can... but I can't make close to $30 an hour driving for Uber where I live except on Friday and Saturday, and even then if I count expenses, no where near that.


----------



## Robert Larrison

Working for good apps is like being a boat owner

Your best 2 days are your first and last



UberChiefPIT said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> That worthless art and gender studies degree will sure get you far in life. Thanks, Uber and your free ASU tuition program!
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> I'd wipe my backside with the diploma long before showing it to any employer willing to pay me more than what Uber pays.
> 
> GTFO'ere with that "awesome" ASU tution nonsense. Clown.


----------



## Robert Larrison




----------



## DudeUbering

""" Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check."""

Did something pop up on your background check? I never even know they are running mine until it's over with and I get an email from checkr.. same thing for 4 years now..


----------



## Smell My Finger




----------



## milemaker

*****, *****, *****! Why don't you shut up and go to work. if you don't like it, QUIT! this is an opportunity to make a little or a lot of extra money, if you don't like it, don't do it. I'm sure this attitude reflects to your customers, hence the lack of tips.


----------



## McFlyHigh

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


I'm sure they are shaking in their boots thinking "Ohhh no please don't quit, you mean so much to us".

You're considering quiting?

You should be considering why you didn't quit years ago- and work on that issue so you dont get shammed like that again.

Don't be such a push over dude.


----------



## Nosoupforyou

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


Just be sure to get that bicycle discount helmeJust be sure to get that bicycle helmet discount before you leave. Because you know Uber finds it so ****ing important that we have it.



milemaker said:


> @@@@@, @@@@@, @@@@@! Why don't you shut up and go to work. if you don't like it, QUIT! this is an opportunity to make a little or a lot of extra money, if you don't like it, don't do it. I'm sure this attitude reflects to your customers, hence the lack of tips.


You'll be saying the same ****ing thing after you work for Uber for long enough time. Uber is a ****ing bullshit company


----------



## bethswannns

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


You will come back to ubering.. there is no corporate or small businesses jobs for minorities, they won't hire you.


----------



## 195045

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


Uber management are just the last trash of human society .. every thing related to those Iran and South Arabia it is treat to America Sauth Arabia are the investor and Uber CEO it is Iranian terrorist. F........k them All


----------



## oishiin driving

UberBastid said:


> YES, YES, YES.
> 5) If you get a 'no', then ask the second pitch (always make a mark say no twice): "How about your competition ... any openings there that you might know of?" If you get a no there, finish the ride and get them out of the car - they can't help you.


ROFL...


----------



## Smell My Finger

espizarro83 said:


> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:


And yet you keep coming back for more. Some people just like being strung along for 4 years, slapped around, treated like crap, used daily, make their master and his cronies richer, slave away for crumbs and fail to see the con(or sees the con but are so pathetic that they keep coming back for more.
There is a word to describe this kind of an idiot, some call them Sadist, most know them as MAGA supporters


----------



## Marcelo Lean

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


It always was a scam,luring drivers with false promises of high income...just lying all the time,alas they'll never run out of the two main ingredients for their relative success,which are customers who like to have an under the cost


espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


It's always been a
predatory business,alas it will never run out of the two main ingredients that keep them floating,one is their customer who looove to have a ride for a fraction than what really cost and two,enough gullible drivers who believe they are going to make money in their terms...if you get tired of the abuse there are 100 more willing to "try"...convinced of Uber/Lyft promises of "high earnings" and the benefits of "flexibility"...at the end uber/lyft drivers are no more than Taxi drivers with a different boss.It doesn't stop there cause you have all those California drivers who supported a legislation that deprived them
of a living salary,social and health security,let alone reigning
in uber/lyft so they would stop their aggressive and bully behavior.How stupid is that?...


----------



## Marcelo Lean

Trafficat said:


> This clown has completed, paid for by Uber, all sophomore level courses in Software Engineering at ASU. ASU is ABET accredited for Software and Electrical engineering.
> 
> I applied with a tech support company for a remote position that starts at $60K and they had me do some tests. I am told I am in the top 5% of applicants based on the tests I did. I haven't done the final interview yet. I'm not sure if I'll take that job because tech support isn't really my favorite thing, and I'd rather get a programming job if I can... but I can't make close to $30 an hour driving for Uber where I live except on Friday and Saturday, and even then if I count expenses, no where near that.


there's always the exception that confirm the rule,there's no happy ending toiling for uber/lyft except when you get a real job...


----------



## 195045

espizarro83 said:


> No wonder why sometimes I get Uber emails in Junk.
> 
> This company is complete garbage. I have been with them 4 years, and they become worse and worse every time. They have not gotten any better on anything. I have been thinking on all the ways this company has pissed us:
> 
> Pay cuts every year or even more than once per year
> 
> The rating system- we are forced to rate users while they don't have to
> 
> How they put people accounts on hold without any warning
> 
> How they allow users to make false complaints and always take the user side
> 
> Horrendous customer and driver support- bots only, no phone, no in person help
> 
> Now, in the middle of this nightmare pandemic, they have put my account on hold and it has been so for 3 WEEKS because of the background check.
> 
> I am seriously considering dumping them. I have found other platforms that are more driver and courier friendly.


Relax you are addicted to Uber if you complain like this .. you know from the beginning this company it is scam Every body know this are criminal corporation ..


----------



## UberBastid

I think that, after two years, Uber has finally 'forgotten' about me.
I used to get emails and texts all the time that I need to update docs and etc for months after I quit.

Now, I'm geting emails like I'm a pax ... "Free delivery of food", and "Ten dollars off an Uber ride".
Lots of em too.


----------



## Igimba331999

I don't understand what's so bad about Uber. I'm gonna polish my skills as an Uber driver and eventually rise to the level of Lyft all the while using Uberbastids strategy of suck-cess (or is it suckless) to reach my goal of being an Amway dealer until I'm able to plant my "Uncommon Seed" with Inspiration Ministries and receive my Uncommon Harvest so I can retire without a penny to my name, but having God owe me a fortune.


----------



## FLKeys

Igimba331999 said:


> I don't understand what's so bad about Uber. I'm gonna polish my skills as an Uber driver and eventually rise to the level of Lyft all the while using Uberbastids strategy of suck-cess (or is it suckless) to reach my goal of being an Amway dealer until I'm able to plant my "Uncommon Seed" with Inspiration Ministries and receive my Uncommon Harvest so I can retire without a penny to my name, but having God owe me a fortune.


Aim High :thumbup: :roflmao:


----------



## SHalester

Igimba331999 said:


> eventually rise to the level of Lyft


wut? was that sarcasm? Trying to understand rise up from what to Lyft? Huh.


----------



## Igimba331999

Just a tiny bit of sarcasm....as long as you see the distance between the earth and sun as a short morning stroll.


----------

